# Flame Free Thread : Ask any question - everyone welcome!!



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

This is an attempt at keeping a flame free thread near the top so that new people can post any question they like. I ripped the idea off from fatwallet finance. There are many threads that degenerate into a OP should have searched/ there's too much to sift through. What always struck me as odd was that even though it may be a dupe post, people would happily comment in it as such, keeping it on the front page instead of letting it sink.

So the idea is to ask any question here for all newbies or new visitors. Please keep this thread flame free.

Again, ask any question you want, no matter how inane or well covered it might be and helpful members here _may_ answer you in a courteous manner. If you are not interested in the nature of this thread, please do everyone a favor and ignore it.

Edit: updated thread description


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Brilliant idea - is this an offshoot of the trainwreck in the latest SDV thread?

In my last comment in that thread I brought up a couple of other ideas that can help us welcome the newcomers and keep the signal to noise ratio where it belongs, this is another great idea.

Thanks for making the effort to try and make this a better place I think lots of us have expereince with lots of other forums and I think it's a good thing that we use that experience and help make this an even better place.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> Brilliant idea - is this an offshoot of the trainwreck in the latest SDV thread?
> 
> In my last comment in that thread I brought up a couple of other ideas that can help us welcome the newcomers and keep the signal to noise ratio where it belongs, this is another great idea.
> 
> Thanks for making the effort to try and make this a better place I think lots of us have expereince with lots of other forums and I think it's a good thing that we use that experience and help make this an even better place.


I just read that thread. I'm also a newb when it comes to the Tivo series 3 and I've posted a few threads asking questions probably asked several times. But I did use the search button before I posted. So many threads came up it was hard to find the info I was looking for.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

First question: My VIP Lifetime transfer was completed last week on my Series 3. Ever since I have not had TiVoCast, GuruGuides, or the new Home Movies options in the appropriate menu areas.

There was a post 3 weeks ago that this was being worked on to be fixed. I haven't seen anything since.

Any update?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a new question... I don't think it's been asked before. 

Lets say I get my S3 from Costco and then Cablevision screws us with SDV so I decided to return the S3 using the Costo lifetime retun policy, what happens to my Tivo subscription? Will I be able to cancel it or will I still be locked into the 1/2/3 year plan I signed up for?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Chew said:


> First question: My VIP Lifetime transfer was completed last week on my Series 3. Ever since I have not had TiVoCast, GuruGuides, or the new Home Movies options in the appropriate menu areas.
> 
> There was a post 3 weeks ago that this was being worked on to be fixed. I haven't seen anything since.
> 
> Any update?


Do you mean on your online account or on your Tivo?

TivoCast should appear on your series 3. If it's online, after the VIP switch the names of your s3 and your formerly lifetimed box got switched for some internal Tivo reason.

And yes, the SDV thread was the proverbial straw that spurred this idea..


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

snowjay said:


> Here is a new question... I don't think it's been asked before.
> 
> Lets say I get my S3 from Costco and then Cablevision screws us with SDV so I decided to return the S3 using the Costo lifetime retun policy, what happens to my Tivo subscription? Will I be able to cancel it or will I still be locked into the 1/2/3 year plan I signed up for?


From what I understand, you will still be locked in. However there is still no official word from Tivo on SDV . If it becomes really widespread and this affects many people locked in, they might find themselves having to reverse stance (but this is pure speculation).


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Here is a new question... I don't think it's been asked before.
> 
> Lets say I get my S3 from Costco and then Cablevision screws us with SDV so I decided to return the S3 using the Costo lifetime retun policy, what happens to my Tivo subscription? Will I be able to cancel it or will I still be locked into the 1/2/3 year plan I signed up for?


I don't think they will let you cancel your subscription, but Costco of course will refund your money.

I also don't think you have too much to worry about SDV. It will not ruin your S3.

Since this is a flameproof thread is it made out of Mylar or something similar?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

dig_duggler said:


> From what I understand, you will still be locked in. However there is still no official word from Tivo on SDV . If it becomes really widespread and this affects many people locked in, they might find themselves having to reverse stance (but this is pure speculation).


Thanks. I guess I'll go with the one year prepaid.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

My Tivo arrives tomorrow and my official cable card install isn't until Saturday. Can I pull the cable card from my Sony XBR and install the single card in the Tivo to use untiil I get 2 cards from cablevision?


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> Do you mean on your online account or on your Tivo?
> 
> TivoCast should appear on your series 3. If it's online, after the VIP switch the names of your s3 and your formerly lifetimed box got switched for some internal Tivo reason.
> 
> And yes, the SDV thread was the proverbial straw that spurred this idea..


I mean the TiVo. My online account shows downloads as "Enabled/On". None of these options appear in the appropriate menu areas on my S3.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Chew said:


> I mean the TiVo. My online account shows downloads as "Enabled/On". None of these options appear in the appropriate menu areas on my S3.


What is the software version on your Tivo (System Info)?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> My Tivo arrives tomorrow and my official cable card install isn't until Saturday. Can I pull the cable card from my Sony XBR and install the single card in the Tivo to use untiil I get 2 cards from cablevision?


 Two part answer... Most cable providers (most, not all) require the CableCARD be paired to the host for it to work. The sites that let you move the cards are getting fewer and farther between.

Also, if you install only one card, the whole TiVo reverts to single tuner mode.

You are better off waiting and just using OTA and basic cable.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> My Tivo arrives tomorrow and my official cable card install isn't until Saturday. Can I pull the cable card from my Sony XBR and install the single card in the Tivo to use untiil I get 2 cards from cablevision?


I believe not. I believe it is paired with your device and will only work with that device. This could depend on provider, but I do not think so.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> What is the software version on your Tivo (System Info)?


8.1.1


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

dig_duggler said:


> From what I understand, you will still be locked in. However there is still no official word from Tivo on SDV . If it becomes really widespread and this affects many people locked in, they might find themselves having to reverse stance (but this is pure speculation).


I think like many other things with Tivo (S3 lifetime transfer most recently), they've devloped a habit of not sticking to published policy. While I wouldn't count on getting out of a contract or getting pre-pay money back, I wouldn't be surprised if Tivo did something to make things right.


----------



## BillD (Mar 28, 2007)

We just bought our first Tivo a couple days ago (Series 2 I believe) having retired an old ReplayTV. On the Replay it would automatically skip over commercial breaks (unless disabled). Tivo doesn't seem to do this. I also cannot find a way to 'skip ahead' in minute or two burst, only fast forward. Am I missing these features or are they simply not a part of how Tivo works?

Edit: Sorry, just realized I'm in a Series 3 only area. Will try this question in the general help forums.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

BillD said:


> We just bought our first Tivo a couple days ago (Series 2 I believe) having retired an old ReplayTV. On the Replay it would automatically skip over commercial breaks (unless disabled). Tivo doesn't seem to do this. I also cannot find a way to 'skip ahead' in minute or two burst, only fast forward. Am I missing these features or are they simply not a part of how Tivo works?


There is a key combination you hit on the remote to enable 30 second skip. I'm not sure of the combination I just know it's possible.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

BillD said:


> We just bought our first Tivo a couple days ago (Series 2 I believe) having retired an old ReplayTV. On the Replay it would automatically skip over commercial breaks (unless disabled). Tivo doesn't seem to do this. I also cannot find a way to 'skip ahead' in minute or two burst, only fast forward. Am I missing these features or are they simply not a part of how Tivo works?


You can enable a 30 second skip by pressing select-play-select-3-0-select on your remote. You should hear 3 chimes to let you know that it was successful. Then you can use the "skip to tick" button to advance in 30 second increments. (It looks something like ->| ).

I seem to recall reading somewhere that you can replace the 30 with different numbers to get different skip intervals, but I've not tried that.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

BillD said:


> We just bought our first Tivo a couple days ago (Series 2 I believe) having retired an old ReplayTV. On the Replay it would automatically skip over commercial breaks (unless disabled). Tivo doesn't seem to do this. I also cannot find a way to 'skip ahead' in minute or two burst, only fast forward. Am I missing these features or are they simply not a part of how Tivo works?


That feature is a large part of the reason why ReplayTV no longer exists, while TiVo does. So TiVo doesn't officially allow automatic commercial skipping.

However, you can change the ->| button into a 30 second skip button by entering the following key sequence - do it while playing back a recording to avoid the keypresses having other effects. Also, if the tivo reboots due to a power outage or upgrade, you'll have to re-enter the code - it doesn't persist across reboots.

Select Play Select 3 0 Select


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> I think like many other things with Tivo (S3 lifetime transfer most recently), they've devloped a habit of not sticking to published policy. While I wouldn't count on getting out of a contract or getting pre-pay money back, I wouldn't be surprised if Tivo did something to make things right.


I wouldn't expect them to give money back on a pre-pay but if I was monthly it would be nice if they just stopped the contract right then and there. Ahh well. I suppose if I buy a long term prepay I could try and sell the box to cover the costs.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

snowjay said:


> ...so I decided to return the S3 using the Costo lifetime retun policy...


I know this is an S3 forum. But really, you can return anything you bought from COSTCO?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Chew said:


> 8.1.1


Hmm. Have you confirmed that the service # that you think is your series 3 on your online account matches your s3 service #?

Other than that I am tapped out of ideas. Anyone else?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hornblowercat said:


> ..., but Costco of course will refund your money....


i thought i read recently that costco realized thier policy was gettting abused by some so they are stopping unlimited returns.

found it:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2003590839_costco27.html



> DALLAS  In a break with its policy of allowing customers to return goods at any time for a full refund, Costco Wholesale is setting a firm return period of 90 days for consumer electronics.
> 
> The previous policy had hurt the Issaquah-based retailer's profit.
> 
> Costco on Monday introduced the revamped policy in its 109 California warehouses, and it plans to debut the changes in the rest of its 371 U.S. locations within the next five weeks, Chief Financial Officer Richard Galanti confirmed.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> I know this is an S3 forum. But really, you can return anything you bought from COSTCO?


Used to be able to for most things. Changed recently.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> You can enable a 30 second skip by pressing select-play-select-3-0-select on your remote. You should hear 3 chimes to let you know that it was successful. Then you can use the "skip to tick" button to advance in 30 second increments. (It looks something like ->| ).
> 
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that you can replace the 30 with different numbers to get different skip intervals, but I've not tried that.
> 
> Welcome to the site!


For the OP -heads up- you WONT hear the chime playing back certain HD programs. THe digital audio on those programs disables tivo's ability to superimpose sound effects.

so it's generally best to use sps30s while playing back an analog recording.

(if you try it once and dont here the bong bong bong becasue of this and then you try it again it will toggle back off)


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> i thought i read recently that costco realized thier policy was gettting abused by some so they are stopping unlimited returns.
> 
> found it:
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2003590839_costco27.html


On Costcos website under the S3 this is that they say:

```
This item is covered by Costco's guarantee to refund your purchase price
if you are not completely satisfied. Costco's guarantee applies, 
even though this item may not be covered by the manufacturer's 
warranty, because Costco is not an "authorized" dealer of the 
merchandise.
```
Then when you go to the shopping cart they show list out the restrictions, none of which a Tivo falls into:

```
Merchandise: We guarantee your satisfaction on every product we sell with a full refund.
Exceptions: Televisions, projectors, computers, cameras, camcorders, iPod/MP3 players
and cellular phones must be returned within 90 days of purchase for a refund.
```
They are right to limit it. People who abuse the policy are just forcing Costco to raise prices in the long run thus defeating the purpose of the warehouse store.

Obviously in 5 years if the S3 becomes obsolete I won't be trying to return it. It will have served me well and it will go to the great Tivoland in the sky. But if in a year something dramatically changes with my local cable then sure I'll bring it back. I think a year or 18 months would be a fair amount of time for returns of items.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> For the OP -heads up- you WONT hear the chime playing back certain HD programs. THe digital audio on those programs disables tivo's ability to superimpose sound effects.
> 
> so it's generally best to use sps30s while playing back an analog recording.
> 
> (if you try it once and dont here the bong bong bong becasue of this and then you try it again it will toggle back off)


OP will be good, he said he had an S2, but you're right on - I forgot about that part for the S3. Good catch.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

snowjay said:


> ...
> 
> Obviously in 5 years if the S3 becomes obsolete I won't be trying to return it. It will have served me well and it will go to the great Tivoland in the sky. But if in a year something dramatically changes with my local cable then sure I'll bring it back. I think a year or 18 months would be a fair amount of time for returns of items.


There's probably other threads to talk about such- But hey this is the no flame thread- LOL

- but you really thing it's "fair" to hand it back to costco in 18 months? They aren't an aurthorized dealer so they will be eating it. (even if they were after 90 days I'm sure they probably eat it)

You bought the box knowing SDV might screw you. If your cable company goes to SDV it wont be costco's fault. Yet you will bring it back to them and make them take $600 out of their pocket to refund your money after you used it for a year and a half?

Take the "big bad corporation" out of it. Say a mom and pop on main street in your town had such a policy. They charged very fair prices. Just the mom and the pop and their son work the place. It's small and they make a nice living but aren't rich. Would you bring the box back in 18 months and expect them to literally take 600 dollars out of their pocket to refund you?

I'm not sure I would agree that it's fair. But hey to each his own....

Using it for 18 months sort of feels like someone buying 3 large pizza's eating all buy 1 slice and then calling the pizza place to say the pizze sucked and they want thier money back for all 3. Just a feeling- not a fact or anything...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> OP will be good, he said he had an S2, but you're right on - I forgot about that part for the S3. Good catch.


thanks for pointing out that difference. I missed the S2 bit.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

The wireless piece for the series 3. Can I use the same Net gear USB wireless G adapater that I use on my series 2? Or does the series 3 only work with the Tivo brand USB adapter?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

dig_duggler said:


> So the idea is to ask any question here for all newbies or new visitors. Please keep this thread flame free. Either this is a good idea and it will stay near the top and be very useful, or it is a bad idea and it will be buried in days.


Define "newbie" as it pertains to this thread and explain why this thread excludes people who are idiots, but have been around for quite a while from asking their stupid questions.

What happens when a non-newbie asks a dumb question that has been answered at least weekly for the past few years?

What happens when someone does respond to a question with "search is your friend" or "it's in the manual" or "google is your friend"?



> or it is a bad idea and it will be buried in days.


or it can be a bad idea that others just won't allow to die.

You didn't think this through very well.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

mick66 said:


> Define "newbie" as it pertains to this thread and explain why this thread excludes people who are idiots, but have been around for quite a while from asking their stupid questions.
> 
> What happens when a non-newbie asks a dumb question that has been answered at least weekly for the past few years?
> 
> ...


That was a very negative post. The point of this thread is to keep posts like yours out. "Flame free." Referring to idiots and stupid questions would not be considered flame free.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> There's probably other threads to talk about such- But hey this is the no flame thread- LOL
> 
> - but you really thing it's "fair" to hand it back to costco in 18 months? They aren't an aurthorized dealer so they will be eating it. (even if they were after 90 days I'm sure they probably eat it)
> 
> ...


1. What I meant by 18 months is that might be a good amount of time for them to reduce their policy by instead of forever, with exception to the 90 day rule. Even 12 months would be good.

2. I never said I might return it in 18 months, I said 12. Comared to the people who are buying a $3k tv and returning it in 2- 3 years for the newer model I'm a saint. 

3. Whether it's 30 days, 90 days or 18 months satisfaction gurantee they are still in the same boat.

4. Maybe they should offer protection plans like Circuit City and then reduce the satisfaction guranteed to 90 days for everything in store. Then only returns after that would be accepted for warranty items.

Hey I'm just playing the game, if thats what they want to offer then I might as well try and use it to my advantage. It's a big if & when. Most likely I'll probably never return it and use it for years. It's not like I'm planning on returning it, something MAJOR would have to happen to my cable (basically prevent me from watching stations I have now) for me to even consider it. And even then I might just try and resell it along with my subscription to recoup that money also.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> Hmm. Have you confirmed that the service # that you think is your series 3 on your online account matches your s3 service #?


Yes. The Series 1 online shows Downloads as "not allowed".


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> That was a very negative post. The point of this thread is to keep posts like yours out. "Flame free." Referring to idiots and stupid questions would not be considered flame free.


Please, just ignore. The point of this is to avoid the back and forth. There will be some who just want to stir things up. Simply ignore it and stick to on topic things.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Chew said:


> Yes. The Series 1 online shows Downloads as "not allowed".


I'm out of ideas. Have you contacted customer support? What was their response?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> The wireless piece for the series 3. Can I use the same Net gear USB wireless G adapater that I use on my series 2? Or does the series 3 only work with the Tivo brand USB adapter?


Any adapter on the supported list. Confirm it for yourself here.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

sinanju said:


> Any adapter on the supported list. Confirm it for yourself here.


Strange. On the confirm list it only shows the TiVo Wireless G Adapter under the Series 3 support list. The Netgear is under the Series 2 support list. Why support Netgear for the series 2 then remove support for the series 3. I guess that means I have to buy another wireless adapter.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Carlos_E said:


> The wireless piece for the series 3. Can I use the same Net gear USB wireless G adapater that I use on my series 2? Or does the series 3 only work with the Tivo brand USB adapter?





sinanju said:


> Any adapter on the supported list. Confirm it for yourself here.


I'm using a Belkin 802.11B usb adapter, TiVo doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

So what's up with the sound drop outs, pixelating, and sound out of sync on digital and HD channels with cable cards?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

You might want to specify who your provider is, Teeps.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> Strange. On the confirm list it only shows the TiVo Wireless G Adapter under the Series 3 support list. The Netgear is under the Series 2 support list. Why support Netgear for the series 2 then remove support for the series 3. I guess that means I have to buy another wireless adapter.


I think that too many variations in the adapters (even with the same revisions of the same models) make support/troubleshooting too much of a crapshoot. Sometimes things would work, and sometimes not for no apparent reason. By saying that only the Tivo adapter is supported, Tivo can guarantee that the 2 pieces of hardware will play nicely together. They were probably unwilling to say to S2 users "these adapters are no longer supported", but had no such restraints when they released the S3. Additionally, I believe when the newest software that supports WPA was released, I'm pretty sure that Tivo said that they would only support WPA on the Tivo wireless adapter.

The short of it is if your adapter worked on your S2, there's a decent chance that it will on your S3. But if for some reason it doesn't, the only thing that Tivo will tell you to do is to use the supported adapter.


----------



## davecramer74 (Mar 17, 2006)

> I think that too many variations in the adapters


well, they made their own so they could make money off it. Yes its easier to support one adapter, but the reality is, u want wireless, buy our adapter. They learned that off microsoft and the xbox360 

They could easily add drivers to their updates to support other products. i wouldnt be suprised that they do support some of the main ones out there...linksys, dlink, netgear, etc. They just arent going to advertise it when they can sell you one themselves

And i agree, they wanted to get out of the support business for these other adapters. But i also think, that the almighty dollar played a role in the decision.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Carlos_E said:


> That was a very negative post. The point of this thread is to keep posts like yours out. "Flame free." Referring to idiots and stupid questions would not be considered flame free.


I was not ask you anything, but thank thank you very much for taking the time to respond anyway. However, you did not answer my legitimate questions regarding this thread and it's rules. I'm just trying to figure out how having vague rules with no consequences will be of any benefit to anyone else.

btw - I wouldn't consider hypotheticals as flaming anyone.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

mick66 said:


> What happens when a non-newbie asks a dumb question that has been answered at least weekly for the past few years?
> 
> What happens when someone does respond to a question with "search is your friend" or "it's in the manual" or "google is your friend"?


Much like the rest of your post, it'll just be conveniently ignored.

Anyone's welcome to ask dumb questions.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

Teeps said:


> So what's up with the sound drop outs, pixelating, and sound out of sync on digital and HD channels with cable cards?


Good question. Unfortunately I don't think there is answer still. There are quite a few people who do indeed experience this but the majority don't.

It's funny you bring that up actually. Yesterday when I was watching Prison Break I had a sound drop off for like one word. I hit pause and told my wife I gotta report this to the TiVo Forum! I'm being sarcastic of course, but the truth is I rarely get them and there are many reasons for sound drop offs and pixelations. Now the out of sync you talk about I saw that a great deal on my old cable HD DVR but I don't see it with the S3.

I'm not telling you this to make you feel bad, I'm just trying to show that it's not a universal problem and that in fact the S3 in particular fixed many of these problems which you are unfortunately still experiencing.

One thing you might do if you haven't done so already is to take a look at your local thread on the AVS forum and see if they are discussing problems like you're experiencing at at all, either OTA or with another cable DVR.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> My Tivo arrives tomorrow and my official cable card install isn't until Saturday. Can I pull the cable card from my Sony XBR and install the single card in the Tivo to use untiil I get 2 cards from cablevision?


I'm a bad boy!!! My Tivo got here today and I pulled the single card from my Sony XBR and put it in the Tivo. It didn't work. So I called my cable company and told them my cable card stopped working. The guy stayed on the phone with me for 10 minutes and tried several things and it still didn't work. So I said forget it, and started to hang up. He said let me try one more thing.

IT WORKS!!! I can watch and record Tivo from 1 card until Saturday when I get the new cards and official install. :up: 

This proves that a technician is not needed to get these cards working.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

ah30k said:


> Two part answer... Most cable providers (most, not all) require the CableCARD be paired to the host for it to work. The sites that let you move the cards are getting fewer and farther between.
> 
> Also, if you install only one card, the whole TiVo reverts to single tuner mode.
> 
> You are better off waiting and just using OTA and basic cable.


I just read this. 

Am I going to have a problem on Saturday when he comes to setup the 2nd card? What do you mean "reverts to single tuner mode?" How do I change it back to dual tuner?

Please remember this is the no flame thread. I was too excited and couldn't wait to get it setup.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

No worries, Carlos. Right now you S3 should be acting like a single tuner device - can't hit "live TV' to switch between tuners and can't record more than one show at once.

Once you get the second CC in there and working, it'll go back to normal, all by itself (you may need a reboot or to rerun Guided Setup to prompt it into doing that, but that's easily done).


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> I'm a bad boy!!! My Tivo got here today and I pulled the single card from my Sony XBR and put it in the Tivo. It didn't work. So I called my cable company and told them my cable card stopped working. The guy stayed on the phone with me for 10 minutes and tried several things and it still didn't work. So I said forget it, and started to hang up. He said let me try one more thing.
> 
> IT WORKS!!! I can watch and record Tivo from 1 card until Saturday when I get the new cards and official install. :up:
> 
> This proves that a technician is not needed to get these cards working.


Well I guess since the office already knew the address of the card they could communicate with it.

Who is your provider? I've got Cablevision and they are doing truck rolls for 100% of the cards. They are sending the techs with multiple cards in case there is a problem. How frustrating would it be for a user to get two cards at the walk in center only to go home and they not work and have to keep going back to get two more and hope they work. While I hate having a tech come to my home to install two cards I understand their position.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Well I guess since the office already knew the address of the card they could communicate with it.
> 
> Who is your provider? I've got Cablevision and they are doing truck rolls for 100% of the cards. They are sending the techs with multiple cards in case there is a problem. How frustrating would it be for a user to get two cards at the walk in center only to go home and they not work and have to keep going back to get two more and hope they work. While I hate having a tech come to my home to install two cards I understand their position.


I have Cablevision in Brooklyn. My issue is the $40-$50 fee they're charging just to have a guy carry the cards here and plug them in. From reading, other cable providers allow user installs. (Basically the same thing I did last night.)


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> I have Cablevision in Brooklyn. My issue is the $40-$50 fee they're charging just to have a guy carry the cards here and plug them in. From reading, other cable providers allow user installs. (Basically the same thing I did last night.)


Oh I feel the same way! Way back when all cable boxes were only installed by an installer, they didnt even have walk in centers. I was lucky I was able to self install my 8300 and not have to have a truck roll.

But like I said I can see their point. Better to roll a truck with multiple cards rather than a user trying two, finding out one or both are faulty, then *****ing on the phone and having to roll a truck anyway. The other cableco's seem to have more of a penetration of cable cards so perhaps they've already been though this phase.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you end up ordering the Tivo wireless adapter? I did yesterday. I need WPA so I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Did you end up ordering the Tivo wireless adapter? I did yesterday. I need WPA so I didn't want to take any chances.


I did not order the Tivo adapter. I use mac address filtering so a network password is not needed. Last night when I activated the series 3 there wasn't an option to enroll in the multi-service discount. I guess I have to do that over the phone.

Edit: I called Tivo and they told me when I activated the series 3 the activation system saw that this was an additional Tivo on my account so the prices listed had the multi-service discount applied. It was all done automatically.  I did a connect this morning and it pulled the 8.1.1 update. Everything is ready for the install tomorrow. She told me to run the guided setup again after the tech installs the new cards.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> I did not order the Tivo adapter. I use mac address filtering so a network password is not needed. Last night when I activated the series 3 there wasn't an option to enroll in the multi-service discount. I guess I have to do that over the phone.


My job is networks and network security and I can tell you thats not completely secure. It will keep novices out but anyone looking to access your network can sniff your traffic and discover your MAC address. Then all they do is spoof that and they are on your network. Wireless access points don't care about duplicate MACs, and while you might be alerted to the presence of a duplicate MAC (only if your pc is on) they are already on your network. More than likely they'd wait until you go to work and jump back on to your connection so you wouldn't be alerted.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> My job is networks and network security and I can tell you thats not completely secure. It will keep novices out but anyone looking to access your network can sniff your traffic and discover your MAC address. Then all they do is spoof that and they are on your network. Wireless access points don't care about duplicate MACs, and while you might be alerted to the presence of a duplicate MAC (only if your pc is on) they are already on your network. More than likely they'd wait until you go to work and jump back on to your connection so you wouldn't be alerted.


I'm on a Mac and I don't have any file shares. If someone got on my network there is really nothing for them to get to.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm on a Mac too... other than photos of my dogs and condo there isn't much to see here either.

But your connection could also be used for other activities that could be traced back to your ip.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> But your connection could also be used for other activities that could be traced back to your ip.


Very true.

When is cablevision coming for your install?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

snowjay said:


> I'm on a Mac too... other than photos of my dogs and condo there isn't much to see here either.
> 
> But your connection could also be used for other activities that could be traced back to your ip.


Leaving an open connection can be beneficial somtimes


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> Very true.
> 
> When is cablevision coming for your install?


I haven't scheduled yet. Costco said my unit has shipped but there is no tracking info available yet so I'm still waiting for a delivery date.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

snowjay said:


> I haven't scheduled yet. Costco said my unit has shipped but there is no tracking info available yet so I'm still waiting for a delivery date.


Hey I just got a box from Costco delievered here. I wonder what's in it...???


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> I haven't scheduled yet. Costco said my unit has shipped but there is no tracking info available yet so I'm still waiting for a delivery date.


I tried to scedule mine the same day as delivery but I would have to leave work early to make the appointment. So I left it to Saturday.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

hornblowercat said:


> Hey I just got a box from Costco delievered here. I wonder what's in it...???


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> I tried to scedule mine the same day as delivery but I would have to leave work early to make the appointment. So I left it to Saturday.


Delivery for UPS is sometimes 11am, sometimes 2-3pm, so I'll try and do it the next day. I'll use any excuse to take off work.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

This is a little hard to explain. I noticed a weirdo issue last night when viewing 4 x3 material on my 16:9 TV.

I had the Tivo set to native and aspect set to panel and my TV set to normal (no size correction.) The Tivo gave me double bars on the side. A black bar which my TV would normally show when viewing 4x3 material and then gray bars within the black. (video centered, gray bars outside of it, then black bars outside of the gray.)

If I set it to 720 fixed the black set of side bars went away and there was only the gray set. Any idea why it's doing that?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> This is a little hard to explain. I noticed a weirdo issue last night when viewing 4 x3 material on my 16:9 TV.
> 
> I had the Tivo set to native and aspect set to panel and my TV set to normal (no size correction.) The Tivo gave me double bars on the side. A black bar which my TV would normally show when viewing 4x3 material and then gray bars within the black. (video centered, gray bars outside of it, then black bars outside of the gray.)
> 
> If I set it to 720 fixed the black set of side bars went away and there was only the gray set. Any idea why it's doing that?


My old Sony 16:9 CRT TV does this but my newer JVC 16:9 does not. If we're talking about the same thing, 4:3 video gets horizontally squished (I think this is the technical term). I never figured it out and just force my TiVo to 1080i fixed mode. Let me know when you get your answer.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

ah30k said:


> My old Sony 16:9 CRT TV does this but my newer JVC 16:9 does not. If we're talking about the same thing, 4:3 video gets horizontally squished (I think this is the technical term). I never figured it out and just force my TiVo to 1080i fixed mode. Let me know when you get your answer.


I have a Sony KDL-V40XBR1 LCD. Maybe it's a Sony thing?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> I had the Tivo set to native and aspect set to panel and my TV set to normal (no size correction.)


I can recreate this on my Samsung set by going "panel" + "4:3" on the TV - what is happening is that the Tivo is puttung black bars around the 4:3 source to make it 16:9, then for some reason your TV is thinking that it is receiving a 4:3 signal and putting it's own black bars around that and compressing the signal it is receiving to fit the 4:3 space.

Solution? Change your TV's settings so that is always receiving a 16:9 signal (on my TV is it's called "16:9", I don't know what Sony calls it.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> Solution? Change your TV's settings so that is always receiving a 16:9 signal (on my TV is it's called "16:9", I don't know what Sony calls it.


On the Sony that would be Wide Screen. Don't mistake it for full screen that will give you fat headed people all the time.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

hornblowercat said:


> On the Sony that would be Wide Screen. Don't mistake it for full screen that will give you fat headed people all the time.


I have it set to wide screen. When set to native "normal" shows up for 4:3 material but when I set the Tivo to 720 fixed normal is grayed out and I can only select full for 4:3 and 16:9 content. Is that correct? How it should be set?


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

By the way, This board has been a HUGE help. Great place to learn.


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> I have it set to wide screen. When set to native "normal" shows up for 4:3 material but when I set the Tivo to 720 fixed normal is grayed out and I can only select full for 4:3 and 16:9 content. Is that correct? How it should be set?


I don't understand what you mean by normal. I would set it for native. Sony seems to work real well with that setting.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

hornblowercat said:


> I don't understand what you mean by normal. I would set it for native. Sony seems to work real well with that setting.


On the 40XBR1 the aspect ratio options when viewing 4"3 is "normal", "full", "zoom", and "wide zoom." Normal no changes are made.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> On the 40XBR1 the aspect ratio options when viewing 4"3 is "normal", "full", "zoom", and "wide zoom." Normal no changes are made.


Therein lies the confusion (I think). As far as the TV is concerned, if you have the S3 set to a 16:9 display, it will always put out a 16:9 signal, even if the source material is 4:3. In panel mode the Tivo adds the black (or gray, depending on the setting) bars to "fill in" the space and put out a 16:9 signal. Whatever settings (normal, I guess?) that you have to make on the Sony to tell it that it will always be receiving 16:9 material is the correct one.

Alternatively, you can set the Tivo to "Smart screen", then it will put out a 4:3 signal when playing a 4:3 source. Then you can make the TV's setting whatever you want to make the TV do the 4:3 conversion (stretch, add black bars, whatever).

The bottom line is that you can have either the Tivo *OR* the TV do the correction from the 4:3 source to the 16:9 display, but not both.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> Therein lies the confusion (I think). As far as the TV is concerned, if you have the S3 set to a 16:9 display, it will always put out a 16:9 signal, even if the source material is 4:3. In panel mode the Tivo adds the black (or gray, depending on the setting) bars to "fill in" the space and put out a 16:9 signal. Whatever settings (normal, I guess?) that you have to make on the Sony to tell it that it will always be receiving 16:9 material is the correct one.
> 
> Alternatively, you can set the Tivo to "Smart screen", then it will put out a 4:3 signal when playing a 4:3 source. Then you can make the TV's setting whatever you want to make the TV do the 4:3 conversion (stretch, add black bars, whatever).
> 
> The bottom line is that you can have either the Tivo *OR* the TV do the correction from the 4:3 source to the 16:9 display, but not both.


Setting it to 4:3 smart corrected my issue. Even though I have a 16:9 display it corrected the problem.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Carlos, I take it your install yesterday went well?

I still have no tracking info available for mine. Looks like I'm going to have to give a call tomorrow and try to get the number manually. I can't beleive they'd ship something that expensive w/o tracking.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Carlos, I take it your install yesterday went well?
> 
> I still have no tracking info available for mine. Looks like I'm going to have to give a call tomorrow and try to get the number manually. I can't beleive they'd ship something that expensive w/o tracking.


Is this from Costco?

Everything went well. The installer said this was his 5th or 6th Tivo install and he knew to bring extra cards with him.

I had placed the old card from my TV into slot 2 on Thursday so I could use it while I waited for the install. When the installer put in the 2 new cards, slot 2 did not recognized there was a card there. It gave an error message. It took 2 reboots before it recognized the new card. After it saw both cards a message popped up that it was installing firmware updates and it could take up to 40 minutes. I challenged the installer to games on the PS3 while we waited for the firmware updates. He loved the PS3 and said he didn't know it could do all of the stuff I showed him. Now the guy's going to go buy a PS3. (I work for Sony corp. I could not help showing off the features. lol) After the firmware updates finished he wrote down the card's serial numbers, called in to have them bound to my account and removed the old card and the 8300 DVR box from my account. That took another 15-20 minutes.

I don't know if it's the new firmware on the cards or what but I noticed a BIG improvement in picture quality from the Tivo compared to the old card from my TV. Also noticed that the channels change faster with the 2 new cards compared to the old one. I'm pretty happy. So far twice, I've switched to a channel and nothing showed up. I changed to another channel then went back and the picture came in. I hope it's not a problem.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool, glad it went well. I don't have a PS3 so if it's going to take 40mins to download updates the installer can play with my greyhound. LOL

Yes from Costco. I sent their CS an email telling them how there is no tracking available and I can't beleive they'd ship something that cost that much w/o tracking so maybe there is a glitch with the web site. Then I asked if they could send me the tracking number or at least the service it's being shipped with.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

is there a number you can call? your Tivo might arrive before they return an email.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'll do that tomorrow, bur figured I'd send the email in case I get caught up at work and forget to make the call.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Costco got back to me and gave me a tracking number. Delivery scheduled for tomorrow!

I scheduled an appointment with Cablevision on Friday. I was hoping just for the afternoon but they do all day appts on Fridays 10am-8pm. Lame. You think they could narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Costco got back to me and gave me a tracking number. Delivery scheduled for tomorrow!
> 
> I scheduled an appointment with Cablevision on Friday. I was hoping just for the afternoon but they do all day appts on Fridays 10am-8pm. Lame. You think they could narrow it down a bit.


That sucks!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

isn't that illegal for cable to give you such a big window?

I thought they were so abusive like that in the past that there are actually laws against it (might just be a state law here in NJ?)


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> isn't that illegal for cable to give you such a big window?
> 
> I thought they were so abusive like that in the past that there are actually laws against it (might just be a state law here in NJ?)


It's usually up to the franchise agreement in a particular city or area.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no idea if it's legal or not, but it's pretty obscene regardless. 4 or 5 hours I can see, but 10? jeesh. I would of scheduled him for Saturday but I'm having visitors that morning into the afternoon. 

The consolation is that I'll be able to finish up my bathroom. I need to paint the crown moulding and trim out the vanity I built and installed. They said the tech will call before he comes here so that will give me time to finish up what I'm doing and sequester my dog in the bedroom (although he won't be happy about it.)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

apparently it's a NJ law:

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C02E3D8153EF934A35752C0A9659C8B63

(doesn't say it's passed but I'm fairly certain it did)

requires 4 hr window.

but this page from NY state:
http://www.consumer.state.ny.us/clahm/clahm-cable_tv.htm

says:



> Subscribers may request morning or afternoon appointments for service calls (or evening or Saturday hours where available). Missed appointments may entitle you to a free service call or installation.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

have fun painting.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for doing that research. I did request an afternoon appt and he said they only do all day appts on Friday. Ahh well at least I have stuff to do.


----------



## brandon2084 (Apr 6, 2007)

So I'm getting cable cards from my cable co. and I am wondering, do I have to have 2 plugs installed to record two shows at once? Or does each cable card decode the two streams off of one physical cable?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

brandon2084 said:


> Or does each cable card decode the two streams off of one physical cable?


Yes.

The S3 has two cable inputs on the back, one for cable TV and one for an antenna. Each input is then split and sent to both tuners, so you can tune any combination of shows.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

brandon2084 said:


> So I'm getting cable cards from my cable co. and I am wondering, do I have to have 2 plugs installed to record two shows at once? *Or does each cable card decode the two streams off of one physical cable?*


This is correct.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe I'm reading his question wrong, but I thought he was asking if each cable card can record two streams. You need two cable cards to record two things at once.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

David Platt said:


> Maybe I'm reading his question wrong, but I thought he was asking if each cable card can record two streams. You need two cable cards to record two things at once.


Good point - I read the "2 plugs" as 2 cable outlets to run two cables to the S3.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

snowjay said:


> Yes from Costco. I sent their CS an email telling them how there is no tracking available and I can't beleive they'd ship something that cost that much w/o tracking so maybe there is a glitch with the web site. Then I asked if they could send me the tracking number or at least the service it's being shipped with.


I just got mine from Costco... Some items that ship to you don't have tracking info, and if you look at your account online and the order status, it will tell you to call a certain 800 number for info... I called and they told me the day it was scheduled to be delivered - which was the *exact* day it showed up... They also stated (on the item info page on the bottom) that it could take 7-10 days to ship, and I got it 7 days after ordering it (ordered on a Wed and got it the next Wed).


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

Are there any specific settings I need to change (set up) for some parts of the OLED display on the front of the Tivo??? 

I have the Display Lights turned "On" and the "Clock" turned On and to "Bright". I can currently see the "dot" lights, the 2 red ones on the left side for the 2 different tuners (red while recording) and the 2 on the right side (blue on top for download from Network stuff and bottom orange for tivo service call and remote control (flashes the light each button press). 

I *do not* currently see the Recording Info area on the front of the display, which I know doesn't show Tivo Suggestion recordings, only ones I have set (and season passes etc), and I *do not* see the clock at all either (even with the brightness at the highest level).

I have turned off/changed the 2 display settings for lights and clock then turned back on again, and I have also restarted the Tivo to see if that's all it needed to have the settings get "kick started"... This has not helped at all. I am confused, I think it seems weird that it would possibly have something wrong with *both* the 2 middle sections of the front OLED (recording info and clock) but then still have the 2 outside areas with "dot" lights working fine (and this is brand new out of the box).

Have searched all day yesterday and today for info on this (cause and possible solution other than returning and getting an exchange item), and have not found any, not *even* the mention of another person having this same problem.

Any helpful info would be great. Had one Cablecard Installed today, cable guy was sent with just 1 (I specifically said I wanted 2) and so Sunday they will come install the other one... Just want to know if I will need to return and get another Tivo series 3 sent out to me, and possibly make cable guy come back out again to re-install cablecards (if they won't let me do it myself). 

Problem is not a huge bother to me, I could probably live with it like it is (would miss the clock function a bit though), but think it's better to get it fixed/get a new one now while I have the warranty and before I get too settled in with it. Also, for future it might be nice to have a fully working Tivo especially for the price that was paid for it... Quick fix having to do with settings would be nice (would love this), but if I have to send it back, then I guess that's what it will be...

Anyone else have experienced or have heard about this same problem before???


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like the whole OLED is dead - the colored lights are just that, colored lights, not part of the OLED display.

You should also see the Tivo guy and a "Ready. Set. Tivo." message on the OLED when the unit boots, if you're not seeing anything, then you have a defective unit.

Like you said, you've got to decide if the hassle of changing cablecards is worth getting a unit with a fully functioning unit. Depending on how your cable cards are set up (some companies like Comcast aren't pairing the cards to the unit) you may get lucky and be able to put your cards into a new S3 and have them work.


----------



## palonts (Apr 10, 2007)

I am brand new to TiVo (just bought a Series3) and have a question on FF/Advance functions...

Is there is a way to quickly advance to a point say 1/2 way through a 4-hour recorded show? Right now it appears that I can use the 3-speed FF option to advance or program in the 30-second skip function... neither of which is quick if you want to traverse through a couple hours of a recorded show.

A friend of mine has the DirecTV TiVo and said he uses the "advance" button on his remote to "skip-to-tick". However, the advance button on my remote (if not programmed for 30-second skip) toggles from the beginning to the end of the recording. Is this skip-to-tick feature only available on DirecTV TiVo's? Is there any other way to skip/jump quickly on a Series3?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

You have to be fast forwarding or fast backing to get the skip to tick work. If you are in play mode then it goes to the end or beginning.


----------



## palonts (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for that info... I will give it a try.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just wanted to leave a quick note about my faulty Series 3 tivo.

I have ordered another one and will send this one back in to them after I get the new one (since Costco does not have an actual Exchange program thing, you just buy another and get refunded for the 1st when they get it back).

Also, the first one shipped with no tracking info (I had to call the 800 number to get the delivery date from them), and I have noticed other people complain about this on these forums, and I don't know if this affected how they ship them, or if it just happened to be since I was ordering a 2nd as a replacement, but my second series 3 from Costco does have the tracking info included with my order status info...

It is actually getting here faster than the tracking info stated as delivery date (April 16th) as it arrived to my local UPS center yesterday afternoon (too late to go out on the truck) which means it will be delivered today (yay!). First thing I plan on doing is making sure the OLED is working, heh.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

Is there a shortcut to switch the sort order on the NPL between alphabetical and date recorded?


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Press the number 1 to toggle between alpha and date, and press the number 2 to toggle folders on and off.


----------



## cfryer (Aug 21, 2004)

ivyvine420 said:


> Just wanted to leave a quick note about my faulty Series 3 tivo.


I too just ordered an S3 from Costco. My cable install is tomorrow (4/14). However, I noticed dropped audio stream and some pixelation over the OTA antenna today. My HR10-250 has never had a problem. I mention this because the S3 was shipped via ground and the box was fairly beat up. I happened to replace my hard drive prior to powering up the unit. I noticed that the SATA/power cable was not seated properly. I think that my unit, and probably yours, took quite a beating during shipping. Maybe that is why your OLED was broken. I wonder if Costco online may not be the best place to get the S3?

I too live in the city that is home to the BFD.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, Hmmm. My Tivo didn't show up yesterday (friday) as they didn't unload it at UPS until around 6pm (24 hours after it arrived) and that means it will definitely be here on Monday (yay!).

Comcast cable guy said I should be able to just switch the cablecards myself, and then call in the #'s...

The Series 3 Tivo which will be going back arrived in a box that was *not* badly beat-up, nor did the Tivo Unit itself or any of the other accessories look "beat-up".

The first day I had noticed some cable issues (blocky pixels, sound etc) and as I had been reading the threads about Series 3 Tivos and cablecards (and more specifically the Comcast cable threads), I made sure to keep an eye on the quality of the picture and audio. I have had no problems since then (a week as of tomorrow - Sunday - around lunch time). 

The only thing other than the disconnected OLED is a sound that the Tivo sometimes make while first turning on the TV which I am thinking is the tivo and it's inner parts coming out of a sleep phase and starting to run/spin/etc again and get warmed up. It usually only does it in the morning or at times when the Tivo and TV have not been in use for *many* hours on end , which is rare in this apartment... (Just a note: The remote control is most likely the activator in my case, as this is the object used to "wake up" the sleeping tivo/tv).

So the Costco Series 3 Tivo doesn't seem to be in too bad of a condition really, in fact, I have seen many worse problems with series 3 and cablecards described in these forums, and have hardly seen anything about the outside of the unit or inside being messed up (disconnected etc) and I would say if you had one that had lots of unconnected parts etc, with a really damaged box, that it was a "1 in a Million" type thing, something that *does* happens now and then but not that often...


----------



## byrne (Dec 24, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> I know this is an S3 forum. But really, you can return anything you bought from COSTCO?


Yeah really.. I'd like to return a 386 SX-25 Computer that I paid over $2000 for 15 years ago


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> The S3 has two cable inputs on the back, one for cable TV and one for an antenna. Each input is then split and sent to both tuners, so you can tune any combination of shows.


Actually, I found this out the hard way when the first cable guy came and he only had 1 cablecard with him (even though I specified 2), that if you have a cable card plugged in, you *cannot* use the 2nd Tuner on the Series 3 for Cable TV without a 2nd cable card installed. I used coax input for the first 2 days, got the (1) cable card and then was stuck with 2 days of 1 tuner usage until I could get the 2nd cable card installed.

You can set it up to use cable + antenna etc, but it won't let you use one tuner with a (digital) coax cable feed and the cable card as the feed on the other tuner. Which kinda sucks... You can have both be cablecards, or both be coax cable feeds, but not with one of each together (not as far as I could see).


----------



## jergio (Nov 23, 2001)

ivyvine420 said:


> Actually, I found this out the hard way when the first cable guy came and he only had 1 cablecard with him (even though I specified 2), that if you have a cable card plugged in, you *cannot* use the 2nd Tuner on the Series 3 for Cable TV without a 2nd cable card installed. I used coax input for the first 2 days, got the (1) cable card and then was stuck with 2 days of 1 tuner usage until I could get the 2nd cable card installed.
> 
> You can set it up to use cable + antenna etc, but it won't let you use one tuner with a (digital) coax cable feed and the cable card as the feed on the other tuner. Which kinda sucks... You can have both be cablecards, or both be coax cable feeds, but not with one of each together (not as far as I could see).


Did you recently have the cable cards installed? I too live in Berkeley and have been trying for two weeks to get cable cards for my new S3. Comcast keeps saying they are out. The CS people keep saying they will call me but they never do.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

jergio said:


> Did you recently have the cable cards installed? I too live in Berkeley and have been trying for two weeks to get cable cards for my new S3. Comcast keeps saying they are out. The CS people keep saying they will call me but they never do.


I had the first one installed on the 6th of April (Friday a week ago) and the second one installed on the 8th of April (last Sunday). They sent the 1st cable guy out with only one cable card and even though he spoke very bad english (older asian guy), even *he* thought that I would want/need 2 cablecards.... The second cable guy came prepared... When I mentioned that they needed to send out more than one or even 2 cards with the tech person (just in case one of the cards itself was bad and just not working right), he agreed and said he had experience with them and pulled out 5 or 6 cablecards from his pocket....

So I am sure that they have them, though from looking at the other series 3 and comcast threads, there's a good chance that the ones they have are all "messed up" and that they are are being fixed (firmware upgrades maybe, who knows)...

I would call them back and find out what they delay is (as they should normally have plenty of them and I think it's mostly us series 3 people that are using them around here). Find out a more specific date, or keep calling them back each day to ask them again (and I am sure they will put you on the top of the list to get you to stop calling them)... Hey, even I'll call and poke at them "Are the Cablecards here/available yet?" (repeat a million times like the kid in the backseat asking "are we there yet?").


----------



## jergio (Nov 23, 2001)

ivyvine420 said:


> I had the first one installed on the 6th of April (Friday a week ago) and the second one installed on the 8th of April (last Sunday). They sent the 1st cable guy out with only one cable card and even though he spoke very bad english (older asian guy), even *he* thought that I would want/need 2 cablecards.... The second cable guy came prepared... When I mentioned that they needed to send out more than one or even 2 cards with the tech person (just in case one of the cards itself was bad and just not working right), he agreed and said he had experience with them and pulled out 5 or 6 cablecards from his pocket....
> 
> So I am sure that they have them, though from looking at the other series 3 and comcast threads, there's a good chance that the ones they have are all "messed up" and that they are are being fixed (firmware upgrades maybe, who knows)...
> 
> I would call them back and find out what they delay is (as they should normally have plenty of them and I think it's mostly us series 3 people that are using them around here). Find out a more specific date, or keep calling them back each day to ask them again (and I am sure they will put you on the top of the list to get you to stop calling them)... Hey, even I'll call and poke at them "Are the Cablecards here/available yet?" (repeat a million times like the kid in the backseat asking "are we there yet?").


That's funny. I had an appointment last Sunday too. Comcast called in the middle of my appointment window and said they didn't have any cable cards anywhere in the area and I would have to re-schedule.  
Thanks for the advice. I'll put Comcast on my speed dial and just keep calling them.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

**** later note: a restart cured it. and brought my closed captions back as well!

i had added a new hdmi in/out receiver yesterday and just thought the closed captions wouldn't go through the receiver--i was saving that for future investigation.

but i hadn't reset the tivo since i plugged it into the receiver and the reset brought the expected behavior re live tv back.

***


hi folks:

rank newb here with my tivo s3 only in operation a few days after cc install.

i thought you were able to switch between the tuners using 'live tv'. and before i got my cablecards i had analogue cable and antenna and i'm pretty sure i was able to do it.

but now it seems, no matter that nothing is recording or not, when i'm watching a show and hit live tv i get a guide screen. my cablecards are paired and are working independently as evidenced by tivo recording two shows at once on different channels. i can switch back and forth between two channels on the same tuner (i'm sort of assuming this though) using the 'enter/last' key.

am i just missing something about the mode it's in or some setting? i've just now gone back to the manual and the faq and they both say you should be able to switch between two shows, each with the 30-minute buffer.

thanks,



/guy


----------



## Zipman39 (Dec 3, 2002)

I may not be doing this right so forgive me but,
I am looking for any info on the "Tivo to Go" I know that Tivo said some time soon, but has anyone found out when that might be. If not has anyone got a work around so that I may transfer programs from my Series 3 to my Computer over my network? I know that this was possible on the series 2, is there a hack of that software to make it work on the series 3?
The programs I want to transfer are not HD as that I think is the problem with Tivo's foot dragging on the tivo to go for the Series 3. 
Thanks


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

gteague
hi folks:
..........when i'm watching a show and hit live tv i get a guide screen. .........
/guy[/QUOTE said:


> I don't remember why it happens but to fix it go into your Now Playing list and, while there, press the Live TV button. That should fix it.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Zipman39 said:


> I may not be doing this right so forgive me but,
> I am looking for any info on the "Tivo to Go" I know that Tivo said some time soon, but has anyone found out when that might be. If not has anyone got a work around so that I may transfer programs from my Series 3 to my Computer over my network? I know that this was possible on the series 2, is there a hack of that software to make it work on the series 3?
> The programs I want to transfer are not HD as that I think is the problem with Tivo's foot dragging on the tivo to go for the Series 3.
> Thanks


The problem is with TiVo getting permission from CableLabs to enable the feature. Currently it is totally disabled. TiVo cannot allow transfers of any digital program, not just HD, off of the S3 (from S3 to PC or S3 to S2) without approved copyright protection. TiVo said back in January that there would be limited function to take analog and OTA recorded programs to PC or S2 (not sure if they said PC). But, if you have CableCARDs it is possible everything you have on your TiVo is a digital recording and you wouldn't be able to transfer any of that even when this limited portion of the functionality is enabled. You can tell if a channel is analog or digital by tring to record something on it. If you get the option to select the recording quality, then it is an analog channel. If not, it is digital.

There have been no further announcements from TiVo as to when even this limited functionality will be available.


----------



## Zipman39 (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info.
would it be possible to copy directly to a dvd recorder using the composite cables I use to go to the TV, or is that an analog signal and I would need a capture card to convert it? 
I am a Red Wing fan and have Steve Yzerman's Retirement show that I would like to archive.
I guess I could copy it to a VCR, like I did with my old Series 1 Tivo, then capture record the out put to DVD. Seems like a lot of trouble , is there any other way?
Thanks


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Most DVD recorders have composite and s-video inputs. Run the cables from your Tivo to the input of the recorder-red and white for audio, and then either the yellow or s-video for the video signal. You can record what you are watching or, a safer option, use the Save to VCR feature of a recording in your Now Playing list.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Zipman39 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> would it be possible to copy directly to a dvd recorder using the composite cables I use to go to the TV


Yep, I do that all the time and it works like a champ!


----------



## Zipman39 (Dec 3, 2002)

You guys are great. I will try the direct to DVD. Should I just play the program and out put it directly to the DVD recorder, or should I use the "save to VCR" option? Which is better?
or doesn't it make any difference.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

When you use the Save to VCR feature you don't get any messages popping up in the middle of the recording about changing tuners to record a program; if you hit the info button, the channel banner won't pop up; etc. It keeps the recording clean. I use it exclusively. If you have others in your house using the Tivo it will help prevent some accidents.


----------



## Zipman39 (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info. If the show has commericals in it can I pause the DVD recorder and then fast forward thru the commericals in the "record to VCR function, then resume recording on the DVD recorder.
I know that if I just play the program these functions work, but don't know if they work in the Record to VCR mode.
Thanks


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> - but you really thing it's "fair" to hand it back to costco in 18 months? They aren't an aurthorized dealer so they will be eating it. (even if they were after 90 days I'm sure they probably eat it)


Actually, Costco' policy is 100% satisfaction guarantee, return for any reason -- even just buyers remourse -- and you get full refund. It doesn't come out of Costco's pocket, it gets sent back to the mfgr who pays costco back -- it is part of the agreement they have and the cost/benefit of having Costco as a sales outlet. The mfgrs know full well that they will be expected to refund the money for a return at anytime. Also, costco membership isn't free - every member pays for the right to be able to return merchandise, so nothing unethical about exercising your rights as a member. It is Costco's policy to have 100% satsified customers.

With that said, the return policy has changed for electronics purchased after April 1, 2007. It is now limited to 90 days for no-question returns. But any electronics purchased prior to that date can be returned for a full refund at anytime as long as you are a costco member and have your receipt.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

FF, REW, Instant Replay all work during save to VCR, Info & pause button don't.


----------



## Zipman39 (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks, that info will save me from a big mistake. I will just play the program that way I can use all the controls.
Have a Great Day, and thanks again for all the help.
good bye


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, I repost in the FLAME-FREE thread:

I am trying to follow the various threads on TRANSFERRING LIFETIME.

Is it STILL POSSIBLE to transfer LIFETIME from an S2 to a new (yet to be purchased) S3 Tivo?

Is it totally within the discretion of whoever answers the phone on the TIVO side of things or it is still an option that is available with a phone call?

Is the option only available if you purchase tivo from NOT-tivo? Costco or this community?

Is there a special price directly from tivo at this time? (reference to a $499.00 price)

Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Lifetime Transfer, officially speaking, is over.

There are rumours, however, that if you call and ask nicely you can still get it. 
You'll need the TSN# of the S3 to do it, so you have to order/purchase your S3 first. It's a little bit of a risk. If it's a dealbreaker for you, make sure you don't open the box and get it from someplace with a good return policy. (IIRC, store.tivocommunity will let you order, get the TSN, try for the transfer, and if you fail cancel your order. I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong)


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

TydalForce said:


> Lifetime Transfer, officially speaking, is over.
> 
> There are rumours, however, that if you call and ask nicely you can still get it.
> You'll need the TSN# of the S3 to do it, so you have to order/purchase your S3 first. It's a little bit of a risk. If it's a dealbreaker for you, make sure you don't open the box and get it from someplace with a good return policy. (IIRC, store.tivocommunity will let you order, get the TSN, try for the transfer, and if you fail cancel your order. I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong)


I know that Weakness is doing that.

You can always return it to Costco (where it is $599).

The $499 deal is just from Tivo, I have no idea what, if any bearing that will have on your LT transfer. Since they come pre-activated, I don't think that you'll be able to transfer lifetime to it (without wasting whatever service you get the S3 with).

If you really want it, you *should* be able to call before hand, if they say yes get a case number (documents the "yes" on your account) and then go shopping.


----------



## TAC (Feb 7, 2007)

Is there any way to watch the home videos I've digitized on my Series3?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

TAC said:


> Is there any way to watch the home videos I've digitized on my Series3?


This is called TiVoComeBack around here (the opposite of TiVoToGo). The expectation is that it will eventually be here but not yet.


----------



## THEIMERTHEIMER (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Toshiba H400 series 2. A while back I started guided set up not thinking about the fact that I didn't have any way to connect to the network. Now I have a cable modem and want to connect through it. The problem is that even tho' my unit has been unplugged for almost a month when it powers up it's on the zip code entry page, and I can't get out of guided set up. I tried setting the connection to use the modem but it didn't work. I found a support page that that tells me how to configure the TCP/IP settings on my DVR. I have to get to the phone and network settings page to change the settings, which I can't do since I am stuck in guided setup. Anyway, to make a long story just a little shorter, How can I get out of guided set up?


----------



## THEIMERTHEIMER (Apr 25, 2007)

I am trying to figure out if I need a network adapter to connect Tivo to my network. I have a cable modem. I have read that Series 2 can be connected with out the adapter. If anyone has this model and knows something about setting up a network, please post a reply. Thanks


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

THEIMERTHEIMER said:


> I am trying to figure out if I need a network adapter to connect Tivo to my network. I have a cable modem. I have read that Series 2 can be connected with out the adapter. If anyone has this model and knows something about setting up a network, please post a reply. Thanks


The S2 only has USB connectors so you will need either a USB-to-wired adapter or a USB-to-wireless adapter (like the TiVo branded one).

There are some advantages to the TiVo branded one as it takes some of the processing load off the CPU.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

If you need more general help on setting up a home network, let us know. Someone here will be glad to help if I am not around.


----------



## NoVASeries3 (May 4, 2007)

ah30k said:


> The S2 only has USB connectors so you will need either a USB-to-wired adapter or a USB-to-wireless adapter (like the TiVo branded one).


The Series 2 DT (the ones currently being sold by TiVo) do have built-in wired network ports.


----------



## John Slider (Apr 16, 2006)

Is there any way to hook my S3 to my TV other than HDMI cables? I only ask because none, NONE of my remotes have a button to change to HDMI so I have to go through a lot of input functions before I get there.


----------



## NoVASeries3 (May 4, 2007)

John Slider said:


> Is there any way to hook my S3 to my TV other than HDMI cables? I only ask because none, NONE of my remotes have a button to change to HDMI so I have to go through a lot of input functions before I get there.


Yes, component video is also available for HD signals. Composite video is available for SD signals. All outputs function simultaneously.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

OK, here's one.

Does TiVo have any "official" response to the people who have stream dropouts?

I just wound up returning an S3 due to dropouts every 5-15 minutes or so on both HD and SD channels. It was a real disappointment to return it - because otherwise the box was flawless.

I should note that the Time Warner HD-DVR I picked up didn't skip in the same places the TiVo did (had them both running at the same time), and in the end, I decided that I simply can't afford to pay the steep premium for the S3 considering it doesn't seem to hold the signal well - at least, in my case.

Just want to be clear here, I'm a huge TiVo fan, have had them for 6 years (and now went back to my S2) -- and for three solid weeks have I tried every single thing to fix the S3 signal (including having TWC come out and recut the cable, removing splitters, adding amplifiers, etc.) - but in the end, it didn't help - and I know I'm not the only one who had this problem.

Has TiVo itself ever chimed in?

Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## tetzel1517 (Dec 29, 2003)

Reposted from another thread... 

I'm an RCN customer in Washington DC and I really, really want to get a Series 3, but I have some nagging doubts. I was hoping some of you could help me out...both my concerns relate to the forced obsolescence of the Series 3:

1. Isn't a change to switched video, even if it's not going on right now, inevitable in the near future? If so, would that require a new Series 3, or could a Tivo software update fix any issues?

2. Aren't I just better off waiting for CableCard 2.0 (which would add the two-way communication SDV requires)? Or, again, is that something the S3 could support merely through a software update?

Basically, I want to know how long my S3 box would be useful if I got it. It's a lot of money to spend, and I don't want to shell it out if it's going to be replaced by something better or, even worse, rendered obsolete within 3 years.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

When your cable company goes to switched digital, you will not be able to get any switched channels on your S3. When that might occur and whether or not that makes your S3 obsolete remains a matter of intense debate. There is no short answer.

CC 2.0 will not solve this for the S3 as the limitation is in the host, not the CableCARD. The CC 1.0 -> CC 2.0 adds multi-streams not bi-directional communications.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Great idea to have a flame free zone!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

John Slider said:


> Is there any way to hook my S3 to my TV other than HDMI cables? I only ask because none, NONE of my remotes have a button to change to HDMI so I have to go through a lot of input functions before I get there.


Component will give you the same video output as HDMI but I think Component will only give you stereo audio output. ETA -yes, I knew it was using the audio out of the composite hookup - just had not thought to specify that

any other output from the Tivo will be only SD so I would take the hit on button presses before going less then component and if audio is important and you have content that is recorded with 5.1 sound then I would stick with HDMI

NOTE - you can use the digital audio out with component to get around the component audio limitation, I think


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Component doesn't carry audio at all, so you'd HAVE to use the digital audio out (or analog stereo audio outs) to get any audio at all.


----------



## linkgirl (Dec 20, 2003)

Yay! I'm happy to have a place to ask my very basic/noob questions:

1. What's the best way to hook up my TivoHD to my TV? Is there a better cable to use than the ones that came in the box?

2. I know it's not enabled yet (at least, I don't think it is) but can someone tell me a little bit about what an eSata HD is? Can you modify a typical USB connected external HD to be used with a TivoHD?

Thanks!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

There was a great article posted here on cables ( http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/hdmi-cable-battlemodo/the-truth-about-monster-cable-part-2-268788.php ).


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Ask any question! Oh Boy!

Will Paris Hilton ever settle down & get married?  LOL!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

linkgirl said:


> Yay! I'm happy to have a place to ask my very basic/noob questions:
> 
> 1. What's the best way to hook up my TivoHD to my TV? Is there a better cable to use than the ones that came in the box?
> 
> ...


You'll get a lot of answers on whether the HDMI or component is the better way to hook up your THD. Generally speaking, the way I understand it, unless you have a million dollar TV or eyesight like a super hawk, you won't see a difference. If you don't want to use the component cables that came with your THD and have a crushing need to use HDMI, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE go to somewhere like monoprice.com and buy a cable for 5 bucks instead of going to Best Buy and buying the same cable for 50 bucks (or a "better" cable that does the exact same thing for upwards of $100 bucks).

2. They are basically the same thing, but with different electronics inside, and a different connector. Unless the drive is specifically made with both kinds of connectors (some are) you can't convert from one to the other.

Edited to add: ah30K, that's an awesome article - thanks for the link!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Ask any question! Oh Boy!
> 
> Will Paris Hilton ever settle down & get married?  LOL!


No and Yes


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Ask any question! Oh Boy!
> 
> Will Paris Hilton ever settle down & get married?  LOL!


You need to check into the TiVo help forum to get that answer


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> You need to check into the TiVo help forum to get that answer


I need to check into Tivo Help to get an answer to that... or does Paris Hilton need to check in for help? LOL!


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love the idea of this thread. Thanks for starting it. I have a question more experienced users. I recently returned to the Tivolution after a 1 year hiatus (Moxi (tolerable)- box with Charter, Moto DVR- an abomination, with Local cable company). In my eagerness and zeal to return I did not research here or elsewhere well enough and got a Series 2DT 80, wireless adapter and 3 year paid upfront service. Then a week later they came out with the Tivo HD. Here is my problem. I am still in my thirty days and I am going to return the S2DT for a full refund and I want a TivoHD but I can't afford it right now. What is a boy to do? I dread returning to the moto and waiting for the price to drop so I can buy. I have no wiggle room on pricing my first baby is only 4 months old and sapping my meager resources. Advise and price drop timelines are appreciated.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

CC has them for $258 today. Not sure how much you paid for the Series 2 DT, but I wouldn't expect the HD to drop much below the $260 for a while.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jjburke77 said:


> I love the idea of this thread. Thanks for starting it. I have a question more experienced users. I recently returned to the Tivolution after a 1 year hiatus (Moxi (tolerable)- box with Charter, Moto DVR- an abomination, with Local cable company). In my eagerness and zeal to return I did not research here or elsewhere well enough and got a Series 2DT 80, wireless adapter and 3 year paid upfront service. Then a week later they came out with the Tivo HD. Here is my problem. I am still in my thirty days and I am going to return the S2DT for a full refund and I want a TivoHD but I can't afford it right now. What is a boy to do? I dread returning to the moto and waiting for the price to drop so I can buy. I have no wiggle room on pricing my first baby is only 4 months old and sapping my meager resources. Advise and price drop timelines are appreciated.


people seem to be doing some serious shopping and getting for 250 from retail stores. The assumption is that there is not much margin on these boxes and no one expects a price drop below that. Why not just return the DT and prepaid, keep the wireles adapter, buy a TiVo HD at retail for 250$ and agree to a 3 year plan instead of the prepay. you end up paying 4$ more a month for service but it fits the budget you have now.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. Unfortunately due to some complex accounting and a very strict budget it only makes sense in the $150-$200 range. I guess I will have to just endure a little haitus again.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

Now if you can just convince my wife. I tried that on her and she balked but everyday we keep the S2DT I think she gets just that much closer. Thanx ZEO


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jjburke77 said:


> Now if you can just convince my wife. I tried that on her and she balked but everyday we keep the S2DT I think she gets just that much closer. Thanx ZEO


guess you need to mark that 30 day window on the calendar.


----------



## jjburke77 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have and TO boot this weekend is tax free weekend in the volunteer state. Now to find out if Tivo is eligible for the break.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I vaguely remember a thread about updating firmware, but I can't seem to locate it. Any other wise member here know where I might look? I've had an "upgrading cablecard 1 & 2... Press SELECT for more info. Cable Card firmware upgrade in progress" screen for about 45 minutes now and I've got this tingly feeling it's something bad.

Edit: I found it. I sound fairly screwed. Dealing with another installation should be fun.

Double Edit: Woo Hoo! Finally called and it is a known issue and they are working on it at head end. Affecting everyone. Misery loooooves company.

Triple Edit: So Brighthouse decided to update firmware for all the cablecard users in Birmingham, AL late Thursday night. By Saturday afternoon they realized they couldn't fix it from the head end (I'm reading this as we toasted all the cablecards) and have to arrange truckrolls for each cable card user, I'm assuming for new installs but the scheduler didn't know for sure. The earliest available techs were Tuesday afternoon. Nice one boys and girls.


----------



## spcedog (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, I've read these boards so much in the last couple of days that my head is spinning. I have my Tivo HD up and running with two cable cards from Time Warner Cable in the Silver Lake (Los Angeles) Area. I'm am absolutely giddy with my new Tivo powers. I have been a user of cable company dvr's for the last 5 years and I feel like I've been reborn...that being said means this is my first Tivo...and I have a couple of questions.

1. Answered this myself...channel up / down pages through the guide! duh. heh

2. This "pixelation / macroblocking" issue everone is talking about on the Tivo HD...what does it look like? My picture gets blocky every once in awhile (every 5 minutes or even longer) for only a second or less...but as far back as I remember, on all my cable company dvrs, it's been the same or worse (especially noticeable on MHD with all the lights and stuff going off in the videos). I have motorolas according to the cablecard menu so I think I'm safe. 

3. Sometimes while going through the guide with audio in the background the popping tivo sounds get distorted as if they're playing really loud or getting cut off. My volume on the TV is set at normal / low level. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

spcedog said:


> 2. This "pixelation / macroblocking" issue everone is talking about on the Tivo HD...what does it look like? My picture gets blocky every once in awhile (every 5 minutes or even longer) for only a second or less...but as far back as I remember, on all my cable company dvrs, it's been the same or worse (especially noticeable on MHD with all the lights and stuff going off in the videos). I have motorolas according to the cablecard menu so I think I'm safe.


This is fairly normal. This has happened on my s3 since I got it way back in January. Usually more affected on premium channels as well.



spcedog said:


> 3. Sometimes while going through the guide with audio in the background the popping tivo sounds get distorted as if they're playing really loud or getting cut off. My volume on the TV is set at normal / low level. Anyone else experiencing this?


I've had this maybe once or twice. If it's persistent I would call Tivo....


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

When the cable guy comes out to install your CableCards should all of your channels show up immediately? Do you let him walk out with "the rest of them will show up later" or do you insist that all of the channels are received?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Insist they are all active before he leaves. It may take a few minutes, but no longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Insist they are all active before he leaves. It may take a few minutes, but no longer than 15 minutes.


Took me a few hours.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

parzec said:


> With that said, the return policy has changed for electronics purchased after April 1, 2007. It is now limited to 90 days for no-question returns. But any electronics purchased prior to that date can be returned for a full refund at anytime as long as you are a costco member and have your receipt.


Just to clarify, not all electronics are subject to the 90 day rule. Only things like TV's, computrs and camera's. Any item that has the 90 restricted return policy on it will either be labeled as such on the Costco web site, or in the store will have a sticker on it advising of the limited return window.

The Tivo S3 does not have the 90 day return window but instead the full return policy, and that was a major reason I bought my S3 from Costco.


----------



## spcedog (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks dig_duggler for the quick reply  

I wish I could offer more help to people with the cablecard installations...but I was out of the house and my boyfriend (who is clueless about electronics) was left with the little Tivo HD cablecard paper and pretty much nothing else for the Time Warner's arrival. 

He only called to tell me when it was done, and he said there were no problems, but again I have two motorola cards and the update, so that might be why. Good Luck everyone! Here's someone saying that it's possible for Tivo HD to work without any problems.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

dig_duggler said:


> Took me a few hours.


Are you in a Mot or SA system?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

ah30k said:


> Insist they are all active before he leaves. It may take a few minutes, but no longer than 15 minutes.


thanks! Are you by any chance on Time Warner??/


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Are you in a Mot or SA system?


SA


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

dig_duggler said:


> SA


I'm Mot (Comcast, although that won't matter) and they were active within 15 minutes.


----------



## some_guy282 (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure if this was addressed earlier in the thread as I didn't want to read through all six pages....

I bought my first Tivo back in April. It's an S2 dual tuner, and it's connected to an HDTV. However, like many others my cable provider (Cablevision) sends the majority of the channels with a digital signal so most of the time I can only record one program.

Now that they've released the Tivo HD model at a reasonable price, I'd like to get one. But I still have a one year commitment with my S2. Would it be possible to transfer my account from the S2 to the HD model, or would I have to pay for both at the same time? I think I'd have to pay for both at the same time but I'm not 100% sure so I'm asking...

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

You can buy the THD and replace it on your account for no additional charge, or you can add it to your account and get a $6 monthly discount on the monthly charge.

In my case I had a S2 at $12.95 per month. I bought the S3 and prepaid for three years. I moved the S2 to my bedroom and now pay $6.95 per month for it.


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2003)

I have an S3 with two cablecards and a Vizio LCD TV, connected via HDMI.

When I'm watching a recording in SD or HD, the audio levels are quite low, and I really have to jack the volume on the TV way up. If I am watching live TV through the TIVO, same problem -- low audio.

If I switch to cable input on the TV, then the audio levels are 'normal' and if I've been watching Tivo previously, then I get to wake everyone up in the house...

My question: anyone else experiencing low audio levels via HDMI on the S3? Maybe its the TV?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

some_guy282 said:


> Not sure if this was addressed earlier in the thread as I didn't want to read through all six pages...


Even if this was answered just prior to your question we couldn't flame you. After all, you posted in the 'Flame Free Thread'.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Not necessarily a newbie (long time owner of a Series 1 and now a series 3).

I have a question about Series 2 unit (240) which I bought with lifetime off of Craig's list.

I don't have a land line at home, so I wanted to do updates over the internet, like I do with my other 2 TiVo's. I plugged in my TiVo branded USB/Wireless , but the S2 unit does not recognize it. Also on the phone options screen, there is no mention of enabling a TCP/IP connection.

The software version is 7.1b. I know this needs to be updated. Will an update enable me to go wireless? I thought 7.1 version was high enough for wireless? 

Of course this means finding a kind family member who will let me plug the unit into their phone jack, and cross my fingers that a software update will arrive sooner than later.

Thanks,

Thos.




Oops...I take it from the lack of responses, this is for Series 3 questions only?


----------



## some_guy282 (Apr 21, 2007)

jrm01 said:


> You can buy the THD and replace it on your account for no additional charge, or you can add it to your account and get a $6 monthly discount on the monthly charge.
> 
> In my case I had a S2 at $12.95 per month. I bought the S3 and prepaid for three years. I moved the S2 to my bedroom and now pay $6.95 per month for it.


ooooooooo

That's pretty tempting. I wouldn't even need the extra Tivo because I only have one. But for $6.95 a month, I might be just do that and give it to my fiance's sister for her to use at college.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thos19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not necessarily a newbie (long time owner of a Series 1 and now a series 3).
> 
> ...


Yes, if you update to the current code level you will be able to use the Tivo wireless G adapter and go wireless.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

some_guy282 said:


> ooooooooo
> 
> That's pretty tempting. I wouldn't even need the extra Tivo because I only have one. But for $6.95 a month, I might be just do that and give it to my fiance's sister for her to use at college.


Oh oh, that's a no go. Discount only applies if it's used in the same house.


----------



## some_guy282 (Apr 21, 2007)

D'oh.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 40" LCD display (thats the largest 39" width that will fit in my ent center)

At that size, is it worthwhile buying a true 1080p model (ie. it can accept 1080p sources such as hd-dvd/blu ray dvd players)?

My problem is that I don't have the opportunity to view a 1080i vs 1080p comparison. Most stores around here don't have that type of demo setup.

I've read that at sizes below 42" it is tough to tell the difference between 720p and 1080p, is that true?

Is it a case of burning money, or a way to handle the future signals?

thanks...

p.s. how would Tivo know that a dvrs on the same account don't live in the same house?


----------



## WitsEnd (Nov 21, 2006)

> p.s. how would Tivo know that a dvrs on the same account don't live in the same house?


I could try to take a shot at answering this one. Either by caller ID from the phone line when the Tivo unit calls out to get programming info, or if it's connected to the internet, then by the IP address.


----------



## WitsEnd (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey all!

I currently have a series 2 single-tuner tivo box set up on a phone line. I'd very much like to connect it to the internet, and for various reasons, one of the ways I'm thinking of doing it is via a wireless connection, perhaps using the Tivo Wireless G adapter that is on sale now.

Here is where it gets strange though: I already have a wired connection (I'd say LAN but atm I have only one computer connected to it). I have a Linksys 4 port router (BEFSR-41) that I placed between the cable modem and my PC. 

What I am thinking of doing, if y'all think it's possible, (and not totally stupid) is to buy a wireless router, plug that into one of the ports of the wired router, and then run the wireless router as a dedicated link to the Tivo. 

I know this sounds like a lot of trouble and expense, and frankly I agree. It's also going to give me sub-par performance when it comes to downloading things. However, the cost for someone to come out and run cat 5 between my computer and the Tivo is about the same as buying this stuff, and I'm not confident that the Tivo will remain where it is long enough to justify that sort of expense.

Well, sorry for such a long post  Thanks in advance for taking the time to read it. 


Edit: If I don't have HDTV what's a good sized hard drive to get to swap out the one that came with my series 2? Also do I need to buy a PATA or SATA? Thanks!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

WitsEnd said:


> Here is where it gets strange though: I already have a wired connection (I'd say LAN but atm I have only one computer connected to it). I have a Linksys 4 port router (BEFSR-41) that I placed between the cable modem and my PC.


That would work - you would want to operate the new router in "router" mode rather than "gateway" mode, and disable its DHCP function. If I were doing it I'd probably just replace the the old router with the new wireless to keep things simpler.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

WitsEnd said:


> What I am thinking of doing, if y'all think it's possible, (and not totally stupid) is to buy a wireless router, plug that into one of the ports of the wired router, and then run the wireless router as a dedicated link to the Tivo.
> 
> I know this sounds like a lot of trouble and expense, and frankly I agree. It's also going to give me sub-par performance when it comes to downloading things. However, the cost for someone to come out and run cat 5 between my computer and the Tivo is about the same as buying this stuff, and I'm not confident that the Tivo will remain where it is long enough to justify that sort of expense.


A generic wireless router probably won't work, unless both units support WDS (Wireless Distribution System). I actually use a setup like this (two Apple Airport Express units in WDS mode) to span my Internet connection into my living room (for the TiVo, Xbox 360, PS2, etc.). If your current wireless router doesn't support WDS, you may be able to get a wireless bridge (sometimes called a "gaming adapter") to span the network to your TiVo. If you're using 802.11g already, it shouldn't be a big deal - unless you have a very fast cable modem, you should still be able to get packets to/from it at full rate, allowing your Internet connection to be fully utilized.



WitsEnd said:


> Edit: If I don't have HDTV what's a good sized hard drive to get to swap out the one that came with my series 2? Also do I need to buy a PATA or SATA? Thanks!


250 GB drives can be had for under US$100 these days, and according to info I've been looking at recently (about getting my brother a used TiVo and upgrading the drive), all Series 2 units with 7.2 or later TiVo software can use LBA48 to access the full capacity of the drive. For Series2 units, you'd need a PATA drive - only the Series3 units use SATA.


----------



## WitsEnd (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, demon! Though I do think you misunderstood a part of my situation. My current router is a wired one, not wireless.

And bdlucas, as my computer is sitting literally inches from the cable access point, I'd hate to degrade my entire network connection by switching the whole thing to wireless just to get the Tivo on the net. The more I think about it I'm almost ready to just hang a darn Cat5 up high and ignore how it looks!


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

WitsEnd-
If you buy a Wireless router- and set it by the PC, you cans till leave your PC hard wired. The Wireless modem *should* still have a couple of Ethernet ports on the back to hard wire things.

This is what I am thinking of buying to get my set up working

TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder 
$265.88 - Quantity: 1 - In Stock - Eligible for Amazon Prime shipping rates: join now 
Condition: new 
Sold by: Amazon.com 
Gift options None 

Estimated ship date for these 2 items: September 18, 2007 
Estimated delivery date for these 2 items: September 21, 2007 - September 25, 2007 
Linksys WRT54G Wireless-G Router 
$49.99 - Quantity: 1 - In Stock - Eligible for Amazon Prime shipping rates: join now 
Condition: new 
Sold by: Amazon.com 
Gift options None 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter for Series2 DVR (AG0100) - TiVo 
$44.88 - Quantity: 1 - In Stock - Eligible for Amazon Prime shipping rates: join now 
Condition: new 
Sold by: Amazon.com 


I currently have a Tivo S2 on my main TV, which is a 42" Plasma. I'll be moving the S2 to the bedroom, which is why I need the Wireless items. I'm hoping the HD Tivo will improve the quality of some of my SD cable channels, and it will alos let me get all my OTA locals in HD recorded. 

My question is, does the OTA tuner count as a tuner for recording purposes? For example- my S2 can record two channels now off of one Coax input coming in. Will the HD Tivo take the same one Coax in, and the ANT in, and be able to record one show from OTA, and the same two from Coax?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

WitsEnd said:


> And bdlucas, as my computer is sitting literally inches from the cable access point, I'd hate to degrade my entire network connection by switching the whole thing to wireless just to get the Tivo on the net. The more I think about it I'm almost ready to just hang a darn Cat5 up high and ignore how it looks!


Most (AFAIK) wireless routers also support wired connections, so no need to give up your wired connection. Here's the one that I have:

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WRT54...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1190039730&sr=8-1

Edit: OOPS, didn't see nick1817's reply. What he said!


----------



## dcollens (Mar 13, 2002)

2. This "pixelation / macroblocking" issue everone is talking about on the Tivo HD...what does it look like? My picture gets blocky every once in awhile (every 5 minutes or even longer) for only a second or less...but as far back as I remember, on all my cable company dvrs, it's been the same or worse (especially noticeable on MHD with all the lights and stuff going off in the videos). I have motorolas according to the cablecard menu so I think I'm safe. 

If you had this problem on your cable DVR's then it is more than likely a cable signal strength issue.

When I first got cable I tried their DVR (for about an hour) before buying my S3. I had pixelation and brief complete outages until I got my S3 and had been having them since getting the TIVO. In talking to Cox and friends at TWC they indicated that my problem was likely a weak signal and needed an amplifier put in on the cable line.

I had Cox in on Saturday and that is what they did, as well as replacing a short piece of RG59 with RG6. So far I have not had a single problem.

Dan


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Probably an easy answer for this question.

I had an MCard put in last week, and I get all the channels that I am supposed to, including the HD channels, but on the host ID screen it tells me that it is only One-Way authorized. Should it be two way authorized? I have TWC in the Rochester NY area.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

StEvEY5036 said:


> Probably an easy answer for this question.
> 
> I had an MCard put in last week, and I get all the channels that I am supposed to, including the HD channels, but on the host ID screen it tells me that it is only One-Way authorized. Should it be two way authorized? I have TWC in the Rochester NY area.


No. All cablecards in a Tivo will show that message.


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

I know the Tivo HD takes M-cards and curently the series 3 does not. Are their plans for this to change? I did search and found nada


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

pauljb55 said:


> I know the Tivo HD takes M-cards and curently the series 3 does not. Are their plans for this to change? I did search and found nada


There are plans, but no time announced.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I couldn't find it discussed(maybe I used bad search terms), what broadcasts are allowed to be red flagged for deletion? I recorded London Live off HDNET last night an it got flagged for deletion in two hours. Allowed or is the cable company overstepping their bounds (or more likely incompetent in the matter)?


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

If I don't subscribe to any premium channels, do I need the CableCard?

I'm guessing that without the cards, I can record analog cable shows, but with the card, I'll receive higher-quality digital channels. Is this correct?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

designbot said:


> If I don't subscribe to any premium channels, do I need the CableCard?


There is not enough information to answer this question. See the answer below.



designbot said:


> I'm guessing that without the cards, I can record analog cable shows, but with the card, I'll receive higher-quality digital channels. Is this correct?


Correct. The reason the first is ambiguous is because there is a whole digital tier which is not usually considered premium channels. You certainly can't get premium if you don't have a CableCARD but we can't answer if you need a CableCARD unless we know if you want digital channels.


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

I do want digital channels, specifically Digital Basic via Comcast.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

designbot said:


> I do want digital channels, specifically Digital Basic via Comcast.


Then you need CableCARDs.

Without CableCARDs you get analog cable and OTA digital including OTA HD.

ANY digital cable channels (SD or HD) you will need CableCARD.


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Once I have CableCards, will the TiVo be able to record the digital stream directly, like a DirecTV TiVO, or will it still need to recompress the video?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

it records the mpeg stream directly.


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Then you need CableCARDs.
> 
> Without CableCARDs you get analog cable and OTA digital including OTA HD.
> 
> ANY digital cable channels (SD or HD) you will need CableCARD.


This isn';t necessarily true if you have a Cable Box and subscribe to a Digital package, is it?


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> This isn't necessarily true if you have a Cable Box and subscribe to a Digital package, is it?


Unlike the standard definition TiVo's, the Series 3 and HD models have no way of controlling a cable box. Since they can not control the cable box the TiVo will not know what channel is being viewed and thus can not function as intended.

The cablecards should be a lower cost to rent than a cable box. The main disadvantage (at least with Cablevision, my provider) is that you can not order PPV (pay per view) programs without a cable box.


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, I am a new browser of this web page because I have purchased a tivo series 2 from ebay... I do not have it from the seller YET, but hoping to learn a great deal from these posts. Does anyone know if it is possible to use a Vonage phone line in the set up process. I do not have a land-line telephone. I have broadband connection to the web and of course Vonage. I have read on other posts how great it is to have a wireless network set up and I want to know how all this works - I figure I will need to purchase more equipment, but that is after I get it and set it up..
Kay


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

JacksTiVo said:


> Unlike the standard definition TiVo's, the Series 3 and HD models have no way of controlling a cable box. Since they can not control the cable box the TiVo will not know what channel is being viewed and thus can not function as intended.
> 
> The cablecards should be a lower cost to rent than a cable box. The main disadvantage (at least with Cablevision, my provider) is that you can not order PPV (pay per view) programs without a cable box.


Whoah...I may need to cancel my HD Tivo then...I have no idea if my Cable Co. does cable cards (its Direct Path- an apartment cable co.)

Can you clarify that I absolutley have to have Cable Cards for the HD Tivo to work?

How do I know what channels are Digital, or Analog, or w/e?


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

So, the people I called had no idea what a cable card was....fantastic. Can someone tell me if I need to cancel my HD Tivo? will I not be able to get any function out of it short of just the Analog channels and OTA? How do I know what channels are analog and what are digital?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> Whoah...I may need to cancel my HD Tivo then...I have no idea if my Cable Co. does cable cards (its Direct Path- an apartment cable co.)
> 
> Can you clarify that I absolutley have to have Cable Cards for the HD Tivo to work?
> 
> How do I know what channels are Digital, or Analog, or w/e?


You need a CableCARD to tune any digital cable channel. You'll need to check with your provider to determine which are digital. Without CableCARDs you may still use any analog cable channels or OTA digital (SD or HD) channels.


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

THD cancelled 

I really wanted it to record my OTA shows in HD, but its just not worth it if I can only get part of the channels I suscribe to.


----------



## puterpauly (Sep 21, 2007)

Can I use my pc as my router, and if so is there a DHCP client I can use, and can you can tell me where I can get one?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

puterpauly said:


> Can I use my pc as my router, and if so is there a DHCP client I can use, and can you can tell me where I can get one?


Welcome!

What exactly are you trying to do?

Cable modem <-> Computer <-> Tivo?

You can do that if you have 2 ethernet cards in your computer without any extra software.

If you don't have the 2 cards in your computer, it would be much easier to just pick up a cheap wired router and go cable modem <-> router <-> computer/tivo.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

When MRV is enabled on the S3, how well will that work with a wireless adapter? My S3 is wired, but I'm contemplating buying an old S2 off Ebay with a wireless adapter to use with MRV when it's enabled. Would the wireless have enough bandwidth to handle the transfers?


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

nick1817 said:


> THD cancelled
> 
> I really wanted it to record my OTA shows in HD, but its just not worth it if I can only get part of the channels I suscribe to.


You _can_ record OTA shows in HD, or unencrypted analog cable channels, or all of your digital cable channels with a CableCard. It's unlikely that you're currently receiving anything that you wouldn't be able to record.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

designbot said:


> You _can_ record OTA shows in HD, or unencrypted analog cable channels, or all of your digital cable channels with a CableCard. It's unlikely that you're currently receiving anything that you wouldn't be able to record.


 Bordering on flaming here but... His whole point was what he could get without a CableCARD. Why are you telling him what he can get with a CableCARD?


----------



## Sharpnet (Sep 14, 2007)

Good evening all,
Can anyone tell me how to program tivo to receive cable AND antenna reception (i.e. not satellite and antenna).
thank you.
Sharpnet


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Sharpnet said:


> Good evening all,
> Can anyone tell me how to program tivo to receive cable AND antenna reception (i.e. not satellite and antenna).
> thank you.
> Sharpnet


What model TiVo do you have?


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Bordering on flaming here but... His whole point was what he could get without a CableCARD. Why are you telling him what he can get with a CableCARD?


Correct. I don't want to have the Tivo recording/controlling my OTA HD and Analog and still have my Set Top Box to get my Digital channels.

My main issue is, that with such a small/new Cable Company- I can't get a definitive answer on CableCards or which channels are actually digital or analog.


----------

